# Red Clawed Crabs



## James.Burke (Oct 23, 2011)

I am considering purchasing some Red Clawed Vrabs however my tank has no where for it too get air. The shop where I am going too buy it from says that they dont need air however some websites say they do. Can someone tell me if they need air or not, and if they do need air how long will they live without air?


----------



## Fearmancer (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks like they are semi-terrestrial. They also seem to require brackish water. I wouldn't get them if you don't have somewhere for them to climb out of the water. Don't believe everything the LFS guy tells you. They are mostly in it to sell you something and will tell you whatever you need to hear to sell you something.


----------

